# Wood Haulers - show us your woods rig.



## Four Paws (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I have been wanting a decent outfit to use for 'work' - something heavy duty, something 4 wheel drive, something with at least an extended cab to haul saws, gear, friends & family, something that isn't totally beat to $hit and something cheap - all those things combined is quite hard to find. All this is in an effort to not beat up the Cowboy Cadillac too much and keep it nice for road trips, family camping/vacation, long distance hauling, etc.

I actually went to look at a 76 F-250 this morning and while cruising the lot, my lovely wife exclaimed with enthusiasm "Josh, look at that Chevy". She is pretty in tune with my taste, and found just what WE were looking for. 

1988 Chevy 1-ton Crew Cab, 4x4, 6.2L diesel. This truck is clean as can be - not a bit of rust to be found. Dana 60 front, Corporate 14 Bolt rear with limited slip, 4.10 gears. Best of all, it came with a 8274 Warn winch. All it needs is a good cleaning, a tune-up, fluid change for good measure, and a set of sides to actually put a load on her. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## AOD (Sep 27, 2008)

the 6.2 Diesels were hit and miss, some guys like them, some hated them. My dad had one in an old Suburban, ran fine until one day it just threw a rod unexpectedly. 

Aside from that looks like a sweet rig! I would snatch it up if the price is right.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Josh, it looks like you need to get to work and get that thing filled with wood! Looks good.


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 27, 2008)

.


That Warn 8274 is the standard by which all other winches are judged... Ya done good... 


.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 27, 2008)

That rig looks awesome. If it runs and drives and the price is right, HELL ya! I agree the 6.2 Diesels were hit and miss, but I know LOT of farmers here that still run the crap out of them and have over 300,000 miles and running strong. I would love to have a firewood/multipurpose rig like that.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's mine. Saws aren't the only things I like to mod 

'01 ECSB 4x4, 5.3L, 4.30:1 + Detroit TrueTrac, TB Stall Converter, Comp Cam 212/218, .522/.529, 114LSA, LS6 springs, Doug Thorley LT Tri-Y ceramic headers, gutted cats, Flowmaster 50 SUV Muffler, LS1 E-Fans, Airaid MIT, Complete valve body build up, Ford Keys, Rear Add-A-Leaf, 33/12.50-17 Dik Cepek F-C IIs on Moto Metal 951s

It now has red/chrome door handles for an Escalade.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 27, 2008)

So do you toss firewood in the back of that thing Brad?


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, I already bought it...the deal was too good to pass up...that picture is shortly after getting it home. The guy even offered up an entire late 80s Suburban (beat-up) for free just to get rid of the thing. I passed, but will be going back to pull the motor (also a 6.2) next Friday so I can have some spare parts (starter, alternator, injectors, glowplugs, lift pump, etc.) as well as getting some interior pieces to 'dress up' the dually.

I am stoked. Did I mention it has air conditioning? And, only 85,000 miles?


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> So do you toss firewood in the back of that thing Brad?



Now why would he do that???

He doesn't have a fireplace or a stove.


----------



## AOD (Sep 27, 2008)

hahaha, nice score! Just take the whole Suburban, take off what you need and tow the rest to a junkyard (with your new rig of course) and you'll have some beerfuel money just for the scrap metal.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 27, 2008)

Erick said:


> Now why would he do that???
> 
> He doesn't have a fireplace or a stove.



Well, the thread is entitled "wood haulers - show us your rig".


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> So do you toss firewood in the back of that thing Brad?





Erick said:


> Now why would he do that???
> 
> He doesn't have a fireplace or a stove.





Bowtie said:


> Well, the thread is entitled "wood haulers - show us your rig".



That's what trailers are for. I haul my wood pellets, chainsaws, and lots of other good stuff in it. But any wood I haul usually goes in a trailer.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 27, 2008)

You'd be surpised how much wood you can haul with an old Wheel Horse and a 10 cube cart. It's not the flashiest way of doing it but wheel weights,
V bar tires, chains and an 8 speed tranny with low range will pretty much get you where you have to go regardless of terrain. 
And not to mention the cast iron Kohler engine is probably one of the worlds greatest inventions. And I can run this thing for days on a gallon of gas. 





And for the chunks too heavy to lift my stepdad has a Toro Wheel Horse 520xi with a bucket loader like this one.


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 27, 2008)

My Old Chev srw 1 ton 454 5 spd she has hauled alot of wood and freight.




Scott


----------



## chainsaw1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Sep 27, 2008)

Scott take it easy on the poor tires, truck looks like its going to tip over backwards on ya!  opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 27, 2008)

Well if ya insist here is my r model Mack grapple the only way to haul imo


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 27, 2008)

chainsaw1 said:


> Here is mine.



I like that, not even squating 1 bit. Josh, could you provide us a price for your new truck?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 27, 2008)

Or for the light loads


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 27, 2008)

long loads lol


----------



## Cameljoe73 (Sep 27, 2008)

I use my heavy duty dually diesel, with a dump box. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Cameljoe73 (Sep 27, 2008)

when that one ain't big enough, I use this one


----------



## AOD (Sep 27, 2008)

My buddy's rig which we use to haul almost all of our wood. We've hauled many, many cords on that old truck.


----------



## rx7145 (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is my set up. Between the truck and trailer I can haul two cord.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> You'd be surpised how much wood you can haul with an old Wheel Horse and a 10 cube cart. It's not the flashiest way of doing it but wheel weights,
> V bar tires, chains and an 8 speed tranny with low range will pretty much get you where you have to go regardless of terrain.
> And not to mention the cast iron Kohler engine is probably one of the worlds greatest inventions. And I can run this thing for days on a gallon of gas.


LOVE the wheel horse, i agree, that 8hp Kohler runs smoooooooth and great.. and forever...and when it's dry out i can haul a heck of alot..


you guys all have some really nice setup for hauling, my plan is a 1ton diesel once i get caught up around here (yeah, right)








the real wood hauler






the wife's nice wood hauler







My 'ole chevy with a small load reloacting to house. it has gone Higher  the bed is almost full also... try doing that to a Tundra Tail gate


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 28, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Josh, could you provide us a price for your new truck?



I couldn't have bought the winch new for what I paid for the whole outfit...and depending where you shop, it was cheaper than a new MS880. 6 matching tires with excellent tread, and 2 Optima red-top batteries.


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 28, 2008)

Homeownwer hauling.

Simplicity Conquest and 12.5 LTH






A vid coming uphill in the woods.





Finishing the ride out of the woods to the field.








Kevin


----------



## Madsaw (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of my wood hauler. 1991 F250 7.3 IH diesel with E4OD trans 4wd with 4.10 gears. Slight mods to it too. 3" exhaust from the Y back no muffler, IP timing advanced and IP turned up 10 %. K&N filter with the soup bowl removed. Once I get done with converting it from the junk E4OD it will use a 4 spd with 3.53 gears under it. It does some heavy pulling so the low gear trans will make up for the high geared axles. The load in the pic is green burr oak.
By the way most confuse the 6.2 GM engine with the earlier 5.7 diesel. The 6.2 will last forever. Only issue I ever heard was when the thrust bearing gets wore. This causes it to kill the front pump in the auto trans. I had a 84 with 276,000 on it. Never used more then a quart between changes. ( every 4000miles)
Bob


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vangellis said:


> Homeownwer hauling.
> 
> Simplicity Conquest and 12.5 LTH


 nice vids..
if ya put some chains on those turf tires and you will notice a BIG differance....



Madsaw said:


> Here is a pic of my wood hauler. 1991 F250 7.3 IH diesel with E4OD trans 4wd with 4.10 gears. Bob


nice load, ya need some sides, not loaded enough, i can still see the top of the tires


----------



## wanab (Sep 28, 2008)

looks like you did good Josh,

the caveat is the 6.2 but seeing how you got a spare!





i would hang on to a spare tranny too.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 28, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> Well, I have been wanting a decent outfit to use for 'work' - something heavy duty, something 4 wheel drive, something with at least an extended cab to haul saws, gear, friends & family, something that isn't totally beat to $hit and something cheap - all those things combined is quite hard to find. All this is in an effort to not beat up the Cowboy Cadillac too much and keep it nice for road trips, family camping/vacation, long distance hauling, etc.
> 
> I actually went to look at a 76 F-250 this morning and while cruising the lot, my lovely wife exclaimed with enthusiasm "Josh, look at that Chevy". She is pretty in tune with my taste, and found just what WE were looking for.
> 
> ...




I had the 2wd GMC version of that truck years ago with the same 6.2, 4spd 4.10's. 

You can haul alot with that truck. The 6.2 is ok.... Good on fuel but pretty guttless taking off. Pulls pretty good though once you get to highway speeds. 

Thing is though that 6.2 wont start on the 4th of July if the glow plugs are not working. 

I think you done well for your purpose.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres what I use now a days. I can put 2 cord on the trailer.


----------



## Madsaw (Sep 28, 2008)

The only thing I found I needed to do to keep the 6.2 running was good batteries. A pair of 1000 ampers keeps the starter working good and makes fast starts. Also keepthe glow plugs in good order. A ohm meter is a good check for these. simple and easy to keep it starting great. If this truck has a manual in it you will never have a issue. Just the 700R4 was a pain.
Bob


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 28, 2008)

*Big Red*

Twin to my mother-in-laws big red... One of these old girls stepped on one of my brothers 044s ouch still have it in a box in the shop. Seen it's better days.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 28, 2008)

wanab said:


> looks like you did good Josh,
> 
> the caveat is the 6.2 but seeing how you got a spare!
> 
> ...



If it's got a SM465 he'll never need a spare transmission. Best truck 4 speed ever.

That's what I've got here in mine.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 28, 2008)

Madsaw said:


> The only thing I found I needed to do to keep the 6.2 running was good batteries. A pair of 1000 ampers keeps the starter working good and makes fast starts. Also keepthe glow plugs in good order. A ohm meter is a good check for these. simple and easy to keep it starting great. If this truck has a manual in it you will never have a issue. Just the 700R4 was a pain.
> Bob


+1 on the 1000 amp batteries. On the glow plugs we just use a test light. Hook test light on + side of battery and unplug glow plug, touch glow plug end and if test light doesnt light up, its bad. We put many many miles on our 1990 before we put a 6.5 in it. We still have it and use it. Odometer quit working before 2 years were up at 73,000 miles. Hate to guess how many miles are on it now!


----------



## chainsaw1 (Sep 28, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> I like that, not even squating 1 bit. Josh, could you provide us a price for your new truck?



No squating for me, put airbags on with inside controls on my 1 ton Diesel wit the Banks Big Hoss kit and everything else Banks made for my truck (power pda inside ) I do have a 8X15 trialer (that i bought from my boss for $100 the trailer is atleast worth $1500 so i got a good deal on something,) with 3 1/2 foot sides on it now to do my hauling holds 3 cord at a time but takes forever to fill it up, eventualy i want to sell the trailer i have now and get one of those fancey dump trailers, than when i get it home i just have to hire a neibhorhood kid to stack it.


----------



## AOD (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice trucks guys! I can see there are many fans of the older Chevys. The funny thing is a loaded full size truck with a v-8 nowdays gets just as bad of mileage as a truck did 30 some years ago, so there is really no real incentive to getting a new truck to beat up. Although I will admit, riding in my dads '74 Chevy 1-ton for 7 hours going to deer camp was not a comfortable experience.


----------



## sloch24 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Not your ordinary half ton.. *

2001 Dodge 1/2 Ton 4x4 5.9l V8 4.10 Gears

Mods: 
Linex Bed Liner
Firestone Ride-Rite 5000lb Air Springs (With independent inside controls)
Heavy Duty Load E rated Bridgestone Dueler Revo Tires
B&W Turnover Gooseneck Hitch w/5th Wheel Companion (To pull the Camper)


Load of Maple:
<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78919&d=1222607630[/url]"></div>


Mostly Oak:
<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78920&d=1222608359"></div>


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> I couldn't have bought the winch new for what I paid for the whole outfit...and depending where you shop, it was cheaper than a new MS880. 6 matching tires with excellent tread, and 2 Optima red-top batteries.




Sounds good to me. Having no rust blows my mind.


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 28, 2008)

*Well, here are mine...................*

Here is the old '51 Chevrolet 1 ton. It began it's life as a farm truck hauling hay, cattle, sawdust, and yes, firewood. It is now awaiting a rebuild.







Next is the 1980 Chevrolet k20. It too began it's life as a farm truck, mostly hauling hay wagons and forage wagons. It came to me from my brother-in-law and served me well as a woods truck. I would like to restore it someday (and have bee collecting the parts to do so for a few years).






Next up has been my faithful truck for years. It is a 1988 Chevrolet K1500. Shown here with the last load of wood it ever hauled. (this June) It has almost 300K on it, and has had 2 body jobs. She won't pass inspection anymore. I need something for next year as the following two trucks finished up the last few loads this year, but just don't hold enough.






1987 GMC K15. Just too pretty to haul wood with. (But it has hauled some!)






1990 Chevrolet K1500. This is my everyday driver. The step-side is nice because it won't rust over the wheel wells, but you can't haul crap in it. Thus, I need something different for next year.






My yard trucks. 1989 Chevy K1500, 1985 Ford F150.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 28, 2008)

My truck (4x4 CTD) with a full load of green oak:








My 7x14' 14k dump trailer, holds 22 yards (a sh!tload of wood!):








Not shown is my 6.5x12' landscaping trailer and portable Superwinch setup for moving the tough stuff.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Modified Mark..........Nice Dodge.....that thing got a Hemi?????
nice job on trailer, kind of looks like ours..


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice trucks (and tractors) guys...thanks for contributing. 

The previous owner must have known about needing good batteries as the truck has a set of Optima 1000amp Red-Tops in it. Battery heaters, block heater, and electric water pump to circulate coolant through the engine while it is plugged in. 

The truck has the 700R4 automatic, but I actually like that transmission. Super low (for an automatic) first gear, and an overdrive. They can be built VERY strong.

I will take the tranny and xfr case from the Suburban as well...a guy never can have enough spare parts. Anyone ever pump one of those 6.2s up? I know Banks makes a turbo for it, and it is a mechanical pump so they are easy to turn up. Let me know if you have any tips and tricks, or direct me to a good website/forum.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brimmstone (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll agree with you on the 700r4. Last one I built is still living behind a 1000+ hp big block in a Camaro. I did spend almost a 1100 bucks in parts but it has lived with that monster for three years now.


----------



## tdb (Sep 28, 2008)

*wood hauler*

allis ca son nick


----------



## parrisw (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is mine, 1990 F250 supercab, 4x4, 351W, 5sp


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is mine 94 Chevy 2500 and ford pickup trailer with box mounted in front of bed to hold gas and oil and etc.Chainsaw holder for 2 saws built into headache rack.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 28, 2008)

Back yard getr done buggy lol


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 28, 2008)

dsm382 said:


> nice vids..
> if ya put some chains on those turf tires and you will notice a BIG differance....



Hi dsm.

It does well on the traction end. It has a diff lock and that comes in handy for the hills in the woods.

I have chains for it, but save them for this....


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HdHEIDDvBo4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HdHEIDDvBo4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Nice trucks guys!



Kevin


----------



## scotclayshooter (Sep 28, 2008)

Ford Transit tipper it will carry just about 1.3 tons legally this one only has a 90hp 2.4L turbo diesel but it has NO lag at all
Its as comfy to drive as a car and does around 25 MPG


----------



## macdaddyk321 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's mine 04 GMC 1500 Z71.

This is the first load cut with my new(to me) Husky 350. Just got back a few minutes ago. Now off to split it.


----------



## alpinecrick (Sep 28, 2008)

AOD said:


> the 6.2 Diesels were hit and miss, some guys like them, some hated them. My dad had one in an old Suburban, ran fine until one day it just threw a rod unexpectedly.
> 
> Aside from that looks like a sweet rig! I would snatch it up if the price is right.




That's been my observation, some of those motors continue to live on, some of them died an early death. May be they require more meticulous fluid changes and injector maintainance..........


Casey


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 28, 2008)

dsm382 said:


> Hey Modified Mark..........Nice Dodge.....that thing got a Hemi?????
> nice job on trailer, kind of looks like ours..





Yeah its got a Hemi LOL. I was always a Ford man but couldnt pass up the deal on this one. I'm happy with it. 

I have had a few diesel trucks but no more for me, as I only drive a truck when I need a truck.

The trailer, I built about 10 years ago.


----------



## chainsaw1 (Sep 28, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> I like that, not even squating 1 bit. Josh, could you provide us a price for your new truck?




Here is my $100 trailer and i built a hoist for picking up the big ones and putting my 22 ton spliter in the back of it. (have a 3000lb electric winch for the hoist and a electric jack on the front also.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 28, 2008)

I just hual 4 to 5 cords from the woods to around the house and around where the pics were shoot every year on my land with this 4x8 trailer.I have about 15 cords split and stacked now and have to find some room for this winters cutting.When my brother and I cut together(which is within five miles of my place we use his 1997 3/4 ton chev an a 4 place snowmobile trailer.Last pic is what I call a cord,24 foot long 4 foot high and 16 inches wide.Is that what a cord is every place else around the contry?  Oh yeah,I agree with ropensaddle even though I just got myself a Stihl 026(what was I thinking)


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got done taking my wood hauler to town to have a lift installed for raising the flatbed. Its a 1974 3/4 ton chevy 4x4. Very clean. Anyone know how much ont of those Tommy Lift systems will lift? The place of business has a few of them off of furniture trucks and is giving me one but have to pay for install. (between 3 and 4 hundred)


----------



## AOD (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats not a bad deal, pretty good price for one of those systems. My old man has a '74 Chevy, great old truck.


----------



## DieselTech (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a '56 F-350. Back in February of this year I sold my '02 F-350, 4x4, dually, Powerstroke, and bought this one. It's now the only vehicle I own. I have a top speed of 55 MPH, and my best fuel mileage was 13 MPG cruising down I-40, before I put the taller sides and front on the flatbed. Wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## AOD (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool Dtech. Kudos on not owning anything with fuel injection or an on board computer. 

Got a 5 disc changer in that thing?


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah its got a Hemi LOL. I was always a Ford man but couldnt pass up the deal on this one. I'm happy with it.
> I have had a few diesel trucks but no more for me, as I only drive a truck when I need a truck.The trailer, I built about 10 years ago.


I ask for a reason.... check out *hemitruckclub.com* you wont regret it.
when i first signed on here ericjeeper called me, since we figured out we knew each other, told me this site here is full of a bunch of 'good' guys....
well let me tell ya, spend a little time on the hemi site and you will see a GREAT bunch of folks..... been to two of the national rallyes and nothing but good folks. if youve seen a couple of the pics i posted here you will soon figure out who i is ........the baby is on there once or twice or a hundred times...... 


DieselTech said:


> It's a '56 F-350. Back in February of this year I sold my '02 F-350, 4x4, dually, Powerstroke, and bought this one. It's now the only vehicle I own. I have a top speed of 55 MPH, and my best fuel mileage was 13 MPG cruising down I-40, before I put the taller sides and front on the flatbed. Wouldn't want it any other way.


 LOVE IT!!! just don't want my wife to see it.. . i built sides with bolts for our trailer, so i have to say that is one NICE set up sides and gate, and $$$$$$$$$$$ invested there. but NICE.

as are/is all the other rigs/tractors/trailers....lots of good ideas here for the rest of us.

i just got my old chevy back on the road today, after replaceing another rusted brake line.


----------



## biggen0_8 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just an old beater Chevy one ton.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vangellis said:


> Hi dsm.
> It does well on the traction end. It has a diff lock and that comes in handy for the hills in the woods.
> I have chains for it, but save them for this Kevin


yep, looks good Kevin, i also plow the driveway with mine, does GREAT with the chains, unless we get more then 6" or more, but then that is what the Chevy is for.
also posted this pic since the white stuff is getting closer for most of us 










scotclayshooter said:


> Ford Transit tipper it will carry just about 1.3 tons legally this one only has a 90hp 2.4L turbo diesel but it has NO lag at all
> Its as comfy to drive as a car and does around 25 MPG


I like that....cool.



macdaddyk321 said:


> Here's mine 04 GMC 1500 Z71.



think ya need to bag it


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 28, 2008)

My 87 Dakota


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

biggen0_8 said:


> Just an old beater Chevy one ton.


and i thought my wife could stack some wood in the back of a truck.....DAMN!!!!! that's all i can say...............


----------



## Poley4 (Sep 28, 2008)

DieselTech said:


> It's a '56 F-350. Back in February of this year I sold my '02 F-350, 4x4, dually, Powerstroke, and bought this one. It's now the only vehicle I own. I have a top speed of 55 MPH, and my best fuel mileage was 13 MPG cruising down I-40, before I put the taller sides and front on the flatbed. Wouldn't want it any other way.



Nice '56! Does it have a 292 or a 312?


----------



## Peacock (Sep 28, 2008)

I forgot a wood hauler.


----------



## DieselTech (Sep 28, 2008)

AOD, the closest thing I have to a 5 disc changer is engine noise.  

DSM, I'm really happy with the sides, but I need to re-engineer the doors on the back. The hinges aren't holding up well, and it's a bit of a pain when hauling anything that needs to be spread. I've come up with some new doors that will not only open like the current ones do, but I'll also be able to latch them together and have it swing open at the bottom, like a real dump truck. I just haven't had the time to build them yet. It's funny you mention a rusted brake line; shortly after bringing the truck home I had to replace the entire brake system. Everything from the master cylinder to the lines, all four wheel cylinders, etc. But, it stops much better now!  

Poley, it's got a 272 Y-block mated to a four speed with a granny low.


----------



## Poley4 (Sep 28, 2008)

DieselTech said:


> Poley, it's got a 272 Y-block mated to a four speed with a granny low.



Hey, thats better than a 223 six!


----------



## pinemartin (Sep 28, 2008)

here is mine a 89 2500 chevy 350 auto with todays wood score all green oak and beech not very pretty so I don't feel bad driving her through the brush and bushes


----------



## RAS323 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's mine 2005 Tacoma and a 6'x10' Bri-mar trailer.




Mahindra 3510


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 28, 2008)

I like that trailer!
Pine you still selling that 046?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey all you guys with 1/2t trucks and air bags or overloads. 

Remember that they just keep your truck from squatting.. they won't save your bearings, axles or transmissions...

That said, I have a set of 3000lb Super Springs on my F150 and I tow a 5x8 trailer w/ 25" sides. I don't load it above bed level.

Ian


----------



## sloch24 (Sep 28, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Hey all you guys with 1/2t trucks and air bags or overloads.




I'll take it that was referring to me.. 



Haywire Haywood said:


> Remember that they just keep your truck from squatting.. they won't save your bearings, axles or transmissions...



I don't load any more in my truck without the overloads than I did with them... It just makes the truck handle better on the road. I'll admit I overload the truck some at times, but don't we all?

The next one will be a 1 ton... Then I won't have to worry about overloading it, but it's hard to say goodbye to a 8 year old truck with only 74k on the odometer that runs like the day I bought it and has never let me down. I pull a 30' Fifth Wheel camper, a 20' Boat, and at times a 4 Ton dump trailer with this truck. The air bags really help out when towing the camper...

What can I say? Dodge knows how to make a good truck!

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=78978&d=1222654168">


----------



## Evanrude (Sep 28, 2008)

'03 Dakota 4x4 w/ 4.7 V8. Does OK. She squats pretty quick, so you've gotta watch it. Thinking about upgrading to a Ram 2500 with the 12v cummins, gotta find the right one. My trailer sucks, so I'm looking at getting a dump trailer.


----------



## alderman (Sep 28, 2008)

*Alas, its a wee one*

I've got the littlest pick up






Recently aquired this





And when I really want to move the wood, I hire these guys


----------



## spacemule (Sep 28, 2008)

sloch24 said:


> but it's hard to say goodbye to a 8 year old truck with only 74k on the odometer that runs like the day I bought it and has never let me down. I pull a 30' Fifth Wheel camper, a 20' Boat, and at times a 4 Ton dump trailer with this truck. The air bags really help out when towing the camper...
> 
> What can I say? Dodge knows how to make a good truck!


Only 8 years and 74k miles? It ought to run like it's brand new. That's just getting broken in for anything any more. Add a couple hundred thousand miles and a decade and still have it running like new and then you might have something.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 28, 2008)

My Mack has over a million and still runs great ohhhhhhhhh
how I wish pickups were anything near that


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of my old dog. I couldn't find any loaded pics. I have moved 3 cord with it a lot of times. One on the truck and 2 on a dump trailer behind it. It's a 12v 5-speed with 4:10 gears. The bed also dumps. I'm hoping to send her to part time duty within the next year. I'm wanting to get either a Chevy 4500 or a 5500. I need something heavier.

Scott


----------



## sloch24 (Sep 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Only 8 years and 74k miles? It ought to run like it's brand new. That's just getting broken in for anything any more. Add a couple hundred thousand miles and a decade and still have it running like new and then you might have something.




Point taken... but I didn't say it was extraordinary, did I?  I ordered this truck in 2000 before I had anything to pull, and didn't realize how much I would be hauling.. It's served me well for as much as I use it, and I drive it to work every day too! I figure it's got at least another 10 good years left in it.. maybe 5 or 6 with me, then it will probably be time to move on to something bigger.


----------



## sloch24 (Sep 28, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I'm wanting to get either a Chevy 4500 or a 5500. I need something heavier.



Why not another Dodge? It looks like yours treated you well... You do know that Dodge makes a 4500 and 5500 Chassis cab, right? (You can't tell I work for Chrysler, can you???)


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 29, 2008)

I work for Chrysler also. I would love one of the Dodge 5500 trucks. But even with my discount it's 40k for just the truck. The dump bed I want would put it over 45k. I can get a 05 chevy 4500 or 5500 for around 20k with the a dump bed on it. With 20-30k miles. So it's strictly a money thing. 

Scott


----------



## Keith F (Sep 29, 2008)

'84 GMC 6000, 16' dump bed, small block w/ 4-sp allison


----------



## Zodiac45 (Sep 29, 2008)

This old 4x4 Ranger (Tonto) has been hauling my personal wood for 20 yrs.


----------



## dean06919 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Best looking one yet!!*

Here's my 1969 GMC 1 Ton dumper. The little straight 6 hauls and tows anything!!


----------



## Rleonard (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is my equipment;





















Beans should be picked in another week allowing access to my woodlot for harvesting. Wood brought in this fall will be for '09-'10 season.

Bob


----------



## Longwood (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice rigs guys, here's a couple pics of mine. I prefer to use the trailer if there is room.


----------



## tom395xp (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's mine



Just having fun!!!!!!


----------



## VA_133Super (Sep 29, 2008)

*My wood Hualer*

Hi guys,
The first pic is of my crew..... and the second my truck, 1987 V30, 454, TH400, Dana 70 Gov't Locker rear and Dana 60 Detroit locker front end, 4:56 gears. 

Anthony


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 29, 2008)

tom395xp said:


> Here's mine Just having fun!!!!!!



I like that trailer. I wanted my sides to come out over the wheels like that but instead of 45 deg angles, I wanted a 90 to come directly over the fenders and then up a foot or two.

Ian


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2008)

Rleonard said:


>



Nice load of Ash there


----------



## PistonBroke (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my little set up.


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 6, 2008)

here my little hauler , I seriously need a 3/4 ton , it's not logs , but it's still fire wood


----------



## ChrisAdam45 (Oct 7, 2008)

My first load of firewood ever. This is my 1991 GMC 4x4 beater.


----------



## country boy (Oct 7, 2008)

Heres my mighty lil 91 ranger overloaded with green hickory,Pic was taken last year



I also just bought a 88 chevy 3/4 ton no pics of it yet


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is what I use. It's an old Manure Spreader with the rear Beaters taken out of it, and the Unloading Apron left in. It works off the PTO of the Tractor, and works the same principal as a Walking Floor. Holds roughly 7 to 8 Face Cords Bruce.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 7, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Here is what I use. It's an old Manure Spreader with the rear Beaters taken out of it, and the Unloading Apron left in. It works off the PTO of the Tractor, and works the same principal as a Walking Floor. Holds roughly 7 to 8 Face Cords Bruce.



Does the spreader unload the wood?


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's mine. Also, daily driver lol sorry no wood in this one. Will get a pic with some, since we have just dropped like 13 trees.

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=Superchevps-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/Superchevps-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

1996 Chevy Silverado ECSB 5.7L 350 vortec
Airbox lid delete, MAF screen delete, straight piped
147xxx on the truck, 500 on tranny and 3:73 rear end


----------



## PistonBroke (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice!! Why is the steering wheel on the wrong side.LOL.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 7, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Does the spreader unload the wood?



It sure Does. Works as slick as Cat Spit on An Elonium Floor. I just back it up to where I want the Wood to be Piled, and start unloading. When I can no longer reach the wood from the Back, I just put into gear, and let the Apron bring the wood to me. Once the Wood is at the back of the Spreader, I shut off the PTO on the Tractor. I Pile the Wood off, until I can't reach it again, and turn the PTO on again.
Around here, we are not to far from Mennonite Country. The put an Axel that turns like their Wagons on the Front, mount a Car Seat on it to sit on while driving the Teams of Horses, and mount a 10 or 12 HP Gas Engine on the front, to run the Manure Spreader, and pull it with a couple Teams of Horses, to spread their Manure.
I picked mine up from a Local Farmer for $50.00. I'm going to put another Axle on it to make a Tandem to pull with my Pickup Truck to deliver. I might even put a Gas Engine on it. To deliver, all you have to do is put it into gear, and pull ahead, until the Load is Off. 
It works real good to take your Junk to the Dump to. Dad found one in a Bush while out Hunting Fox, and he knew the Farmer. He bought it, and we took out the Rear Beaters, and used it for a long time to pull the Fire Wood out of the Bush, and used it to pick Stones off the Fields. 
You could not put a very big load of Stones on it, about half a load, and the Apron unloaded the Stones nicely. Bruce.


----------



## RDT (Oct 7, 2008)

> here my little hauler , I seriously need a 3/4 ton , it's not logs , but it's still fire wood



Id like to have the front end out of that to put in my 94 Toyota.
Thats my next years summer project.


----------



## Mountainman (Oct 7, 2008)

EdRitchey said:


> Twin to my mother-in-laws big red... One of these old girls stepped on one of my brothers 044s ouch still have it in a box in the shop. Seen it's better days.



DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Folks, we have a winner! NICE Timberjack. A 230, perhaps?

Now, the burning question of the day:

WHO STOLE THE STEERING WHEEL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 7, 2008)

*Here's mine lol*






















yep i use 'em all even the nascar truck, not pictured is the john deere with the front end loader, i take the deck off the case and it will go anywhere i want it to go


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 7, 2008)

My 94 F350 with a load of cherry logs this summer.


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 7, 2008)

That's my 86 Chevy dump it has a brand new rebuilt 350, 4 barrel and dual exhaust. It's my old work truck and will be for sale as soon as we finish hauling materials to fix up the cottage. The 4 Runner has a Warn winch. The 12' x 7' landscape trailer is on the other side of the yard filled with cedar logs.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's mine.

Without sideboards.









With sideboards.





Andy


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 7, 2008)

I have posted these before, But here's what i haul with.














And the winches.


----------



## bama (Oct 7, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Nice load of Ash there



There is nothing like a good piece of Ash.:jester:


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is another shameless photo of my set up:


----------



## spacemule (Oct 7, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> I have posted these before, But here's what i haul with.



I really like that winch on the trailer. Where do you plug it in? Do you run it off of your truck battery?


----------



## cuttinscott (Oct 8, 2008)

country boy said:


> Heres my mighty lil 91 ranger overloaded with green hickory,Pic was taken last year
> 
> 
> 
> I also just bought a 88 chevy 3/4 ton no pics of it yet



Niice schipperke




Scott


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I really like that winch on the trailer. Where do you plug it in? Do you run it off of your truck battery?


i have a connector on the trailer hitch. The wire runs all the way to the battery. Had to be a heavy gauge wire to run that far. Works really good except the winch is really slow. It also has broke twice, My last milemarker. I heard the army traded all their warns for milemarkers, I hope they get better ones than i got.


----------



## DougNH (Oct 11, 2008)

1999 Chevy C3500 1-ton long bed, 5.7L 350 cu in motor. Shown loaded with 18" to 30" diameter green oak, which is mostly what we have here. (I consider a 372XP to be a nice mid-sized saw). I split by hand with an 8 lb. maul. 

Don't have to haul firewood far, usually just a few hundred feet from the woods to one of several wood stacking areas closer to the house. If I end up with a "little extra" firewood (maybe 8 or 10 cords a year) that I won't burn myself, it's *NOT* very hard to sell!


----------



## Banshee (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's mine with a fresh load.













Here's my other one for the hard to get to loads.


----------



## kstill361 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wish mine dumped! I am thinking about getting a 7x12 dump trailer in a couple more years.


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Oct 14, 2008)

My new rig. Got it for free. 1986 F250 Lariat IDI 6.9L Diesel

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=1986F250.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/1986F250.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2008)

I wish i could post some pics of my bosses road tractors.

He's a ford fanatic. Thats ok, at least the motors are worth a crap(cummins..)

























I dislike fords accept coupes and 74-77 F-250 rangers, G pops has one witha factory dump bed! And "dont worry about that temp guage pegging H. She will settle down once we start going down the hill."

Thoes old beasts dont give up. I have had that thing wide open, first gear,locked in low, tachin about 5 grand.Taking 4 cement water troughs at several thousand LBS a piece up some hills on a goose neck flat bed right off the carrizo plains in CA. The temp is sky high, she is beginning to talk back.(the occasional BAM) but she aint about to stop turning thoes wheels. That old 74 ranger has earned more respect than any other vehicle i l know.


The 75 bronc on the other hand has ####ed me numerouse times!

Its just soo fun to break down at dusk about 4 miles from home on your own property with a hot stinky elk stuffed into the back seat! Couldent even get the heart and liver back to the Padrone in time to eat mm for dinner


----------



## Four Paws (Oct 14, 2008)

Chevy4thewin said:


> My new rig. Got it for free. 1986 F250 Lariat IDI 6.9L Diesel



Free is good!


----------



## Banshee (Oct 15, 2008)

Four Paws said:


> Well, I have been wanting a decent outfit to use for 'work' - something heavy duty, something 4 wheel drive, something with at least an extended cab to haul saws, gear, friends & family, something that isn't totally beat to $hit and something cheap - all those things combined is quite hard to find. All this is in an effort to not beat up the Cowboy Cadillac too much and keep it nice for road trips, family camping/vacation, long distance hauling, etc.
> 
> I actually went to look at a 76 F-250 this morning and while cruising the lot, my lovely wife exclaimed with enthusiasm "Josh, look at that Chevy". She is pretty in tune with my taste, and found just what WE were looking for.
> 
> ...



That's almost my dream truck. It would be my dream truck if it was black and had different mirrors and a Cummins with a 6spd conversion. 
I'm hoping to have a truck like this someday for my daily driver.


----------



## Banshee (Oct 15, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> You'd be surpised how much wood you can haul with an old Wheel Horse and a 10 cube cart. It's not the flashiest way of doing it but wheel weights,
> V bar tires, chains and an 8 speed tranny with low range will pretty much get you where you have to go regardless of terrain.
> And not to mention the cast iron Kohler engine is probably one of the worlds greatest inventions. And I can run this thing for days on a gallon of gas.
> 
> ...



Nice to see a fellow Wheelhorse owner. Here are mine.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 15, 2008)

Banshee said:


> Nice to see a fellow Wheelhorse owner. Here are mine.





That nut roaster with the blade is neat I've never seen one before.


----------



## Banshee (Oct 15, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> That nut roaster with the blade is neat I've never seen one before.



Hey it might be a nut roaster in the summer, but in the winter it's a ball warmer. 

Tha's my favorite mower, it's a 1960 Suburban. It's a unrestored running with all the orginal decals. It needs a few things, but still it's in better shape than most restored one's I've seen. 

I just wish I had one with a bucket like you have on your's.


----------



## shadow745 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rleonard said:


> Here is my equipment;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Butch(OH) (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is ours
92 F-350 4x4 7.3 w/55K original miles
97 F Super Duty (Dad's unit)
85 Dodge D-250 Was free for the taking!

<IMG SRC=http://i26.tinypic.com/97o9r9.jpg>


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 15, 2008)

Couple pics of the truck with a little wood on it.


----------



## alderman (Oct 15, 2008)

*This guy can flat cut wood.*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80057&d=1224099658


Looks like he put in a full days work on this pile.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 15, 2008)

alderman said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80057&d=1224099658
> 
> 
> Looks like he put in a full days work on this pile.





Ya and all it cost me was an ice cream,a pack of gum,and a couple of beers(A&W) 

Scott


----------



## EWilly (Oct 16, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> And for the chunks too heavy to lift my stepdad has a Toro Wheel Horse 520xi with a bucket loader like this one.



How is that bucket loader? I've got a 520xi and I was considering getting that same loader (if I can find one somewhere!) Do you know the max lift capacity on it? Easy to hookup and take off?


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 17, 2008)

This is my everyday logging truck. I've since added Ford Torsion bar keys and added a rear leaf spring as well as 285/75/16 Wildcat's. so it now sets up 3.5" higher in the front and 3" in the rear. Can't put a whole lot of wood in it since i have my toolbox in there, but when u are cutting in your back yard u don't have far to go!






This is my preferred method of hauling wood!





Or This.


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 18, 2008)

Banshee said:


> Nice to see a fellow Wheelhorse owner. Here are mine.


love the old wheelhoreses......

lots of cool pics.

here is another one of mine from last weekend....got almost a full cord in one trip......


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 18, 2008)

Trim that center post will ya? thats buggin me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 18, 2008)

Owning a sawmill, ensures that i always have access to plenty of firewood. Many times i haul a load home after a day of sawing out logs...






Rob


----------



## parrisw (Oct 18, 2008)

My new beast!!


----------



## dsm382 (Oct 18, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> Trim that center post will ya? thats buggin me.



i will, i will, I am going to trim all of them at a angle for water to run off andthen get a coat of Thompsons all of them before winter... we was in hurry last week when i built them in a couple hours after work. 
oh it bugs me too but there are only 24 hrs in a day


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 19, 2008)

The two on the left are C-120's and will pull almost anything and nearly anywhere.
They both have wheel weights and chains, and one has a set of V-Bar tires. 
Since they are only 12 hp they'll forever on a gallon of gas. The 520-H is the primary grass mowing tractor.


----------



## clearance (Oct 19, 2008)

parrisw said:


> My new beast!!



Great, the last of the real Fords. I drove a '93 just like that a lot, and a 2001, and a 2008. The pre 98 1-tons are the real deal.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 19, 2008)

clearance said:


> Great, the last of the real Fords. I drove a '93 just like that a lot, and a 2001, and a 2008. The pre 98 1-tons are the real deal.



Ya I agree. But this one has issues that I need to resolve, I got it cheap.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 19, 2008)

Another of my woods rigs...07 Arctic Cat 650H1 TRV w/ trailer for getting around in the woods. Absolutely great for manuevering through the woods grabbin the dead stuff. I can put a box on the back like in the pictures...or a seat for cruising w/ the youngsters.


----------



## fullpower_65 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Mine uses no gas or diesel*

Here's mine. there's no way I can get anything else into this part of my lot yet, so this wheelbarrow has been my wood hauler. It burns no gas, but a cold beer & barbecued steak will make it move faster.

Jokes aside, this old wheelbarrow was built by my Dad & Granddad about 40 years ago. It's rugged and ergonomically perfect. You can't buy these at the big box stores!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 19, 2008)

fullpower_65 said:


> Here's mine. there's no way I can get anything else into this part of my lot yet, so this wheelbarrow has been my wood hauler. It burns no gas, but a cold beer & barbecued steak will make it move faster.
> 
> Jokes aside, this old wheelbarrow was built by my Dad & Granddad about 40 years ago. It's rugged and ergonomically perfect. You can't buy these at the big box stores!


All i see is a red-x


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Oct 19, 2008)

Any diesel mechanics out there? I have some questions about my 6.9L so that i could get it back to hauling wood!


----------



## germy01 (Oct 19, 2008)

here is mine but it sucks in the winter:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 19, 2008)

Chevy4thewin said:


> Any diesel mechanics out there? I have some questions about my 6.9L so that i could get it back to hauling wood!



I know a bit, what do you need to know?


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 20, 2008)

*Ours Today!*






Here we are at the end of a few hours. we dropped two trees, bucked and split some then loaded up for home. Mine is the 94 F250 vet. in the center.....Bob


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Oct 20, 2008)

Parrisw, i sent you a PM


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 20, 2008)

red prospector said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Without sideboards.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy.
Is this the same trailer you haul your Skidder with? I like the looks of your trailer. It looks like it can hall a Fair Jag of Fire Wood as well. How many Cord wood can it hold, or have you ever measured it by throwing Measured Cords into it? Also, does your trailers hook up to a Fifth Wheel Assembly like the Transport Trucks do, or is a Ball in the floor of the Box of the Truck Bed. 
I'm still trying to figure out how to Sucre a box to hold Chain Saws in the Box of the Pick Up, without being lost like yours, or Stolen like a few of the Member's Saws. 
If you have a Fifth Wheel type Hitch, can you tell me how high it is to the Top of the Plate. This will give me an Idea, how high I can build one to fit your Truck. 
Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 20, 2008)

fullpower_65 said:


> Here's mine. there's no way I can get anything else into this part of my lot yet, so this wheelbarrow has been my wood hauler. It burns no gas, but a cold beer & barbecued steak will make it move faster.


Anyone who barbecues steak needs to be horse whipped. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's my "wood hauler" for longer distances...






I also haul tractors, my dozer and logs on this trailor too, i just lift the side boards off it and go...

Rob


----------



## fullpower_65 (Oct 20, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Anyone who barbecues steak needs to be horse whipped. :hmm3grin2orange:



When I wrote _barbecued_ I should have used _grilled_. As to how it's cooked, wipe its a$$ and cut off the horns is all I ask. My wife however will not touch a steak if she can see any red. Since she does the grillin' while I do the sawin', I have to let her have it her way.


----------



## armagedn (Oct 20, 2008)

*My trucks*

86 f-250 2wd 460 auto
86 f-350 4wd 6.9 diesel auto
97 f-250 ext cab 4wd 460 auto
NOT PICTURED
88 f-350 4wd 7.3 diesel 5-spd


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 20, 2008)

*My old 75 Dodge crewcab*

I first saw this truck on the GSA website, and then on ebay. I knew it was the same truck from the distinctive rear bumper. It was what I had looked for a long while. It can't be hurt, and it is just right for hauling wood, canoes, and for hunting. I just made the headache rack with the help of a friend who welds better than I do. It doubles as a rack for the canoes and kayaks, and holds the timber-jack and other tools and chains. I have thought about making some of those chainsaw holsters to put on it also. JR

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/truckone.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/HPIM3132truck23.jpg


----------



## E&R_firewood (Nov 17, 2008)

old whitey (well now she's partially brown) still hauling wood and hay, etc. with 288,000 miles on the odometer, and no overhauls . . .she isn't much but she is paid for and has paid for herself over and over again.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/3040034524/" title="oldwhitey by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3226/3040034524_3947be68d5.jpg" width="500" height="221" alt="oldwhitey" /></a>


----------



## McC (Nov 17, 2008)

I cut my wood on the farm, so I don't need to use my truck (F-150 7700) very often for wood. I use my JD B, (A pictured) which I added an aftermarket 3-point to. I bought a 3-point extending boom to pick-up stuff that's too heavy. When the snow gets deep, I can always use the trusty elan and cargo sleigh. The trailer started out as a big pop-up. I welded lift blocks to the axle so the tires don't stick through the bed anymore. The 2000lb springs will hold a good load of wood (6'X10' bed). Cut a load in the morning, come home and eat lunch, and go cut another load, good plan.
Scott


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 17, 2008)

*My wood hauler. Manitoba style.*







I built this unit in my car garage 4 winters ago.I also park it inside my car garage every night when I get home after work. It keeps my worker and I busy 8 mths of the year. My 2007 Dodge has the last of the 5.9 Cummins turbo diesels. Was leary going to the new 6.7
My sig below explains the setup.


----------



## John Schuholz (Nov 18, 2008)

*Totoa T100 1-ton*

for the money - nothing beats an older T100 1 ton. I've loaded this full size bed with a full cord of oak, driven home, unloaded, rested, and can't believe how this truck continues to get the job done. Also been breakdown free (over 150K) and still going (why did they stop making this truck ?). john


----------



## 1 woodpile (Nov 18, 2008)

McC said:


> I cut my wood on the farm, so I don't need to use my truck (F-150 7700) very often for wood. I use my JD B, (A pictured) which I added an aftermarket 3-point to. I bought a 3-point extending boom to pick-up stuff that's too heavy. When the snow gets deep, I can always use the trusty elan and cargo sleigh. The trailer started out as a big pop-up. I welded lift blocks to the axle so the tires don't stick through the bed anymore. The 2000lb springs will hold a good load of wood (6'X10' bed). Cut a load in the morning, come home and eat lunch, and go cut another load, good plan.
> Scott



Boy your tractor looks like new, not even dirty... sweet...


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Nov 18, 2008)

Banshee said:


> Here's mine with a fresh load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both the Cummins dually and the blue Chevy are really nice. Whats the specs on the blue Chevy if you don't mind me asking? 3/4 ton, 1 ton? Engine, trans, tcase, front axle, rear axle? Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 22, 2008)

nothing says firewood truck like leather seats!






Or this one for the tighter spots. The trailer's the same width as the quad and I've only got about 100 bucks into it.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Nov 23, 2008)

My woods rig is fairly modest, but I've had a few of these Toyota 4X4s in my time and when this one breaks, I'll buy another. Maybe next time I'll get a bit more room behind the seat. This truck has been over some ridiculous terrain and has always gotten me home. With the rack, I get about 2/3 of a cord in it. My wood is pretty close, so the smallish bed is not much of a problem. It's great in the snow also.

The Giant


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 23, 2008)

310 Bobcat


----------



## Dapper Dan (Nov 23, 2008)

My 77 F-150....owned this old girl for at least 15 years.
400 motor, full time 4WD, C6 tranny, Suspension beefed up all around.
Doubles as my snow plow in the winter. Gets 8-9 MPG (loaded or empty)
Here she is pulling a float (gun club) in a parade this fall.
(Yes, that 45' trailer was WAY tounge heavy!)









I've had this homemade trailer for a long time too. It's built on a 78 Chevy 1 ton rear. Has electric-Hyd dump. I use this alot!








My woodcuttin partner's (Jeff) rig towing my splitter. 78 F-350, 4 sp, Dump.








Newest addition is this 94 F-150. I bought this cheap intending to fix it up a little and re-sell it. Put a couple cheap aftermarket front fenders on it and a pair of weld on repair panels over the rear wheels. 
I like this old truck so well it has become my daily driver in the winter.
300 6, 5 sp overdrive stick, lock out hubs, 2 gas tanks and air.
Gets GREAT gas mileage for a 4WD!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2008)

Dapper Dan said:


> My 77 F-150....owned this old girl for at least 15 years.
> 400 motor, full time 4WD, C6 tranny, Suspension beefed up all around.
> Doubles as my snow plow in the winter. Gets 8-9 MPG (loaded or empty)
> Here she is pulling a float (gun club) in a parade this fall.
> ...




Ya, you can't beat the 300-6, great motor, will go forever, they sure don't make em like that anymore. It's a must with a standard trans though, pretty anemic with a autobox.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 23, 2008)

Dapper-Dan, that homemade trailer rocks.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 23, 2008)

Good lookin fords there Dapper...unfortunately can't see the picture of the trailer.


----------



## GutDeer (Nov 23, 2008)

1997 ford f250 powerstroke

and these for the back yard the Big B when where not cutting hay


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Nov 23, 2008)

germy01 said:


> here is mine but it sucks in the winter:biggrinbounce2:



Now thats funny right there and I don't care who ya are! lmao


----------



## kkesler (Nov 23, 2008)

'97 2500 Suburban 4x4, BX2300 Kubota with a PTO mounted splitter.


----------



## gonecountry (Nov 23, 2008)

Heres a few rigs my Father and I haul wood with. Some have already been posted on here before in other sections. 
1954 Dodge PowerWagon




'85 Universal with homemade 3pt. hitch mounted woodsplitter




'58 202 Massey




His Truck '79 F350




My Truck '96 F150


----------



## jra1100 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Brought a load home today*

<a href="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/?action=view&current=HPIM3145.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii296/jra1100/HPIM3145.jpg" border="0" alt="Got a big load"></a>

Brought a load home today, it was only a mile so I got it all at one time. Over300 pieces on the load. I have no idea how much it weighs, but it was a lot. The German Wire Hair is driving, but he isn't much good at it, he puts us in the ditch all the time. The Lab, Brittany cross in the back looks scared for a reason. This is the end of a huge Oak that I cut up for over a month as time allowed.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 24, 2008)

give that dog a hair cut! that might help a bit


----------



## belgian (Nov 24, 2008)

I am a little surprised that you folks are allowed to tow huge trailors, even some home built, without a special license.

In Belgium, if your trailor has no brakes, it's maximum gross weight is 750 kg or 1650 Lbs. If it is equipped with brakes and built by a certified builder, the car specs determine the max pulling load. Such a trailer also has to pass technical inspection every year ($$$).

That's why most most homeowners have a small trailor with no brakes. Mine can load officially up to 1600 lbs net weight. It's possible to load more but in case of an accident, the insurance company can sue you.

here is my trailor


----------



## Dapper Dan (Nov 24, 2008)

*"I am a little surprised that you folks are allowed to tow huge trailors, even some home built, without a special license."*

Belgian....they don't call us rednecks for nothing! 

Seriously, in my home state (IL.) you simply apply for a title and liscense as a homemade trailer and you get a rivit on tag with a serial number. No inspection. You order a tag according to the gross weight you intend to haul (and pay accordingly). I only use my trailer for short (slow) trips when loaded heavy as it has no brakes, hooked up. I've been on the lookout for a surge brake system that bolts to the tounge. It consists of a pivot, master clyinder and a couple springs. If I could find one of these I could hook it into the brakes that are still in place in the truck rear end.

If you noticed my homemade splitter I learned some interesting facts when I built it. I was going to put tailights on it but learned that if I did I would have to liscense it as a trailer. As it is, it is considered just a piece of equipment and no liscense needed, even though you can tow it as fast as you want! All it has to have is a reflective "slow moving" triangle on the rear.
*Log Splitter Pics*

Your trailer looks very well built, by the way.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 24, 2008)

GutDeer said:


> 1997 ford f250 powerstroke
> 
> and these for the back yard the Big B when where not cutting hay



That side delivery rake looks just like the one I pull on occasion.


----------



## PB (Nov 24, 2008)

belgian said:


> I am a little surprised that you folks are allowed to tow huge trailors, even some home built, without a special license.



It all depends on the state. In PA, trailers with a GVW of over 3,000 lbs have to be inspected and carry brakes on the axle or something like that. My trailer has a GVW of 2,999 lbs to avoid the special regulations. In NY you have to have every trailer inspected no matter the size. In ME, they will give you a plate for just about everything.


----------



## mechanickeven (Nov 24, 2008)

*my wood hauler*

here she is, a 1995 f-150 4x4 xlt x-tended cab. 302, with automatic 3 speed overdrive. she's a great truck and has the heart of a 3/4 ton.lol 180 thousand and still running strong. I also have my first truck a 90 gmc short box 2wd, but she is being rebuilt. it isnt gonna be on the active roster for some time.


----------



## jra1100 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Good point*



toddstreeservic said:


> give that dog a hair cut! that might help a bit



He works mostly with his nose. He is one hell of a hunting dog. I have been offered a lot for him. We have several groups of hunters who come here to hunt pheasants every year, some from Detroit area, and others from the Carolina's and Mississippi. They all love him, but as the wife says, "every day is a bad hair day for Rudi". Maybe he should try using "the force" when driving. JR


----------



## harrygrey382 (Nov 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well if ya insist here is my r model Mack grapple the only way to haul imo


damnit rope, you have some NICE trucks. The :censored: rep system won't let me tell you though!


----------



## DarylB (Nov 24, 2008)

*A few of my haulers*

Here's a few tools in my setup. The winch has paid for itself 10x over.


----------



## kkesler (Nov 28, 2008)

belgian said:


> I am a little surprised that you folks are allowed to tow huge trailors, even some home built, without a special license.
> 
> In Belgium, if your trailor has no brakes, it's maximum gross weight is 750 kg or 1650 Lbs. If it is equipped with brakes and built by a certified builder, the car specs determine the max pulling load. Such a trailer also has to pass technical inspection every year ($$$).
> 
> ...



Land of the free, and all that. There is a limit for most states where you do have to have brakes on the trailers, special license, etc. My trailer above is a 7k lb. unit with brakes, and my Suburban is rated to tow 8800 lbs. No special license required.


----------



## McC (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is the 3 point boom lift I was talking about. It will lift about 500-600 lbs with the primitive 1941 hydraulic system, but it sure saves my back. The boom is extendable in 3 positions, and is removeable from the hitch. I can unhook the trailer by dropping the hitch. Hooking back up is just as easy, just back under the tongue, and lift the hitch with the touch of a lever. Beats using a trailer jack.
Scott


----------



## ms310 (Dec 7, 2008)

sloch24 said:


> I'll take it that was referring to me..
> The next one will be a 1 ton... Then I won't have to worry about overloading it, but it's hard to say goodbye to a 8 year old truck with only 74k on the odometer that runs like the day I bought it and has never let me down. I pull a 30' Fifth Wheel camper, a 20' Boat, and at times a 4 Ton dump trailer with this truck. The air bags really help out when towing the camper...
> 
> What can I say? Dodge knows how to make a good truck!
> ...




I will have to agree! I own a 2000 dodge 4x4 5.9 just rolled over 200k on it last week, with no major problems!!! First truck i had ever do that for me... I sure hope dodge is still around when it is time to replace her!


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Dec 8, 2008)

Motor just blew up in her, so i am putting a turbocharged GEN III SBC in her!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 8, 2008)

Chevy4thewin said:


> turbocharged GEN III SBC



wassat?

Ian


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Dec 8, 2008)

GEN III SBC is a 5.3L, 6.0L or 5.7L LS1. The first were found in 1999+ trucks and the LS1 is found in 1997-? C5 Corvettes and 1998-2002 Camaros. It is an all aluminum motor. Well, at least the car one. 5.3L and 6.0L are iron block with alum heads.


----------

